# found this in water bowl. Freaking out



## Toffee44 (14 March 2011)

Just found a thin worm in the dog water bowl. It's brown, thin like a fibre from string. Has a small black dot for a head. This pic is of a largish size, sorry taken on phone. And its lively. Has this come out of,my dogs? Any idea what it is. They are raw fed only had meat from farm butchers and shop.

They were wormed last week with drontal. OH reckons its prob from  sheep Poo but has gone to bed am fuming as I am v freaked now! ! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Might scoop the bugger up tomo and run down the vets with it, or is that silly. Hope one of you guys can give   me an answer. don't think its tapeworm?


----------



## CorvusCorax (14 March 2011)

Can't see too good, but roundworm maybe?
How did it get in there?!


----------



## Toffee44 (15 March 2011)

I have no idea which makes it worse. Poor dogs have now had bum checked and mouths pulled open. Nothing found, they did Poos on walk today so will see if they will go on garden tomo see if I can find any thong. 

None of the dogs have been sick as far as I am aware and the water in the bowl was clear ie no vomit. Google says roundworm and whipworm are white/cream this is definately dark brown. Can't sleep now parasites freak me out. Do you think I will look silly if I run to the vets with it?

Could it just be a worm from the garden they have bought in on their coats?


----------



## littlemisslauren (15 March 2011)

Ewwwww!

I am the same with parasites. I found a slug in the kitchen last week and it had teeeeeny mites on it!! I spent all night disinfecting the whole house because I was too creeped out to sleep.


----------



## theotherhalf (15 March 2011)

I have just seen this post and the whole ive seen something that looks like a parasite and must clean everything, even though it was only seen in the kitchen, is something my wife does. Laughed my head off. oh let me know if you find any thongs.


----------



## Toffee44 (15 March 2011)

Vet said it is  not a parasite from my dog...Phew.

He reckons its some thing that has found its way indoors some how! Still ergh! 


Oh I didn't find any thongs, have found a sponge before tho lol


----------



## NOISYGIRL (15 March 2011)

Toffee44 said:



			Vet said it is  not a parasite from my dog...Phew.

He reckons its some thing that has found its way indoors some how! Still ergh! 


Oh I didn't find any thongs, have found a sponge before tho lol
		
Click to expand...

Glad its nothing from the dogs, I couldn't wait for the update !

I think you're the only person to have victoria sandwiches hidden around your garden


----------



## Toffee44 (15 March 2011)

My neighbours must think I'm crazy so far this week I wet my self laughing as the dogs went crazy with their raw pig tails flinging them about etc. Last night I screamed at this worm thing and then this morning sifted through dog poop oh and promptly screamed again trying to get worm thing in the jam jar! Who said being unemployed for a month was boring lol


----------

